# Angelmount, was wird es?Auch in Dala fangen?



## mysticman (15. April 2009)

mit dem patch kommt ja jetzt nen neues mount, was man angeln kann! 
in den notes steht ja , dass man es angeblich überall in den gewässern von nordend angeln kann.
meine frage dazu: geht das auch in dalaran?  bzw was würdet ihr denken? und was denkt ihr, was es wird?
ich dneke ja ne schildkröte oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (15. April 2009)

Fisch auf dem man reitet :S.


Edit: FIRST


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99615&hl=

da wird schon diskutiert.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (15. April 2009)

soweit ich des mitgekriegt hab wird des so ne art rochen^^
guggt mal in der DB, da müsste es schon drin sein^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99615&hl=

Der verlinkte Thread war zuerst da.

/wink maladin


----------

